# Adnatco



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

G'Day all - must be a few ex Abu Dhabi National Tanker people still around - during its P&OSM era. Early 80's is when the mighty P&O tried to out-do Denholms in management. 7 new-build products tankers and the 3 terrible crude oilers.
Look forward to catching up.
Dan.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

The fact that Adnatco had a bitter and twisted ex Denholm employee on its staff may have been a factor in the decision.

One crude carrier was excellent, another fine, and the 3rd a dog.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

randcmackenzie said:


> The fact that Adnatco had a bitter and twisted ex Denholm employee on its staff may have been a factor in the decision.
> 
> One crude carrier was excellent, another fine, and the 3rd a dog.


*Wow*!! - now that is an interesting comment.
Are you sure it was (at the time) an ex Denholm Employee ?
Rather, could it not have been a serving DSM board member ? 
(_Fingers into too many pies_)
Or perhaps, it may have been both !
I can't remember the full details - perhaps the then young guys, Nial and Keith could put you right on that one, - the sons of the late Robert Denholm - who had been appointed Chairman of DSM - perhaps even as a result/consequence of your inferences.
Either way - his (Robert D's) premature demise was, (in my view), a great loss to the company, from which it did not recover.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

randcmackenzie said:


> The fact that Adnatco had a bitter and twisted ex Denholm employee on its staff may have been a factor in the decision.
> 
> One crude carrier was excellent, another fine, and the 3rd a dog.


Was never party to such things, as initially 4th engineer - however there did seem to be a lot of secrecy regarding the whole set-up. 
A few lads transferred from Denholm management with the old crude oilers, juniors mostly. 
Al Dafrah may have been excellent but was laid up, Dalmah was a horror even as storage at Ruwais and Al Ain was shall we say challenging at times! But like many hard working ships was fun at the time.

Dan


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

dannic said:


> Was never party to such things, as initially 4th engineer - however there did seem to be a lot of secrecy regarding the whole set-up.
> A few lads transferred from Denholm management with the old crude oilers, juniors mostly.
> Al Dafrah may have been excellent but was laid up, Dalmah was a horror even as storage at Ruwais and Al Ain was shall we say challenging at times! But like many hard working ships was fun at the time.
> 
> Dan


Ah - well it generally is not possible to form a clear picture on the basis of one posting.
However in your case, I see the exception.
With an attitude like that, in respect of hard working ships, it is clear you are not the bitter and twisted guy referred to in rancmackenzies posting of yesterday.
There is clearly an abundance of the good Denholm guy in you - indeed like the majority were.
Did you by chance sail with the late Captain John Dunnipace on the Al Dafrah ?
A real DSM gentleman he was, and an excellent shipmaster too.
Your comment re secrecy around the Adnatco set up - yes that is probably very true - Arabian / Iranian management contracts were always rather sensitive - degrees of discretion inevitably being required.


----------



## Steve A (Sep 5, 2013)

dannic said:


> G'Day all - must be a few ex Abu Dhabi National Tanker people still around - during its P&OSM era. Early 80's is when the mighty P&O tried to out-do Denholms in management. 7 new-build products tankers and the 3 terrible crude oilers.
> Look forward to catching up.
> Dan.


Had 2 spells with ADNATCO including the early days of AL AIN (Feb 83) and then DALMA (the black pig) plus many of the new builds into the mid nineties. In between sailed on the P&O gas fleet. Many great memories and many great blokes - where are they all now ?

Steve Armstrong


----------



## fontofall (Oct 5, 2013)

Sailed on both the Dalma and the Al Dafrah as 3rd eng with Denholms in the late 70's early 80's. Dalma was the only motor tanker i ever sailed on, from what i remember it was OK but give me a steamer anytime.


----------



## Electric Al (Apr 21, 2008)

Stood by new buildings ay KSEC in Pusan. Mainly ex P & O guys.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Electric Al said:


> Stood by new buildings ay KSEC in Pusan. Mainly ex P & O guys.


Which ones Al?
I stood by Al Dhabiyah in Tunisia, built in Chantiers in France but finished off in Tunisian dock. Then Al Dhibyaniyyah in KSEC. Lovely little ships, as long as you avoided Al Ain and Dalmah. Think I was one of the few non-ex-P&O in early days, as 4th Eng.

Dannic


----------



## Electric Al (Apr 21, 2008)

Diyynah and sailed on her,also did trials on Baynunah (spellings). Was in Korea for 3 months . Eric Flemming C/E, Paul ? 2/E, Jim Moon R/O.


----------



## Electric Al (Apr 21, 2008)

Also sailed on Arzannah. Nice ship. Dalma and Al Dafra until yhey were sold.


----------

